# Looking for a ring gauge tool



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find one of the wooden ring gauge tools shaped like a leaf? I think there are brass inserts in the sizeing holes.
Thanks
Coy


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Rick, I don't know of any vendor who keeps these in stock, but they do pop up on eBay from time to time.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I saw one at one of the B&M's around here. I think the guy wanted like $30. I have no idea what these are supposed to sell for. I you want I can find out the actual price for you. Then if you want it I can pick it up and ship to you.

Let me know.


----------



## ErikH (Apr 22, 2008)

PM sent...


----------



## ErikH (Apr 22, 2008)

Is this the one you're looking for?


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

ErikH said:


> Is this the one you're looking for?
> 
> View attachment 9553


That's nice... I want one.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

I saw one at a B&M when I was in Wichita last year, I'll make inquiries


----------



## sjnovakovich (Apr 29, 2008)

yayson said:


> I saw one at a B&M when I was in Wichita last year, I'll make inquiries


Please do! I am VERY interested.


----------



## DKPRLP (Aug 3, 2006)

Thats cool, I seen one hanging in a B&M a few weeks ago. It would look nice hanging in the bar area.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

Turns out it's a decoration and he does not want to part with it.

Sorry to get hopes up


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I bought mine (and sold it) from kind CS member however I was told at the time they they are no longer being manufactured as such you will have to hunt the eBays etc.

Sorry 

PS I believe on average they go from 50 - 80 when I have seen them - just to help you with pricing.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

My local B&M has at least one for sale; talk to Joe or Kristen.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

K Baz said:


> PS I believe on average they go from 50 - 80 when I have seen them - just to help you with pricing.


I paid $17 for mine at my local b&m. they wanted to get rid of it. MSRP was $27ish


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

Might be a dumb question. 

I see these as a cool decoration for a smoking area. But does anyone actually use it? " Yep this one is 52 like it said when I bought it"


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info my Brothers. ErikH is hooking me up :tu My Wife has let me start on the smoke room in the house, got a few pics up on the wall and soon this cool arse rg tool. Now she just needs to hook me up with some wood flooring, paint and wall paper. As soon as all thats done, leather furn. and tv. And if all goes well the closet will be turned into a humi. I am just getting the cheap stuff now while I can. I hope to have the room done in about a year (its a money thing :hn)


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Legend said:


> Might be a dumb question.
> 
> I see these as a cool decoration for a smoking area. But does anyone actually use it? " Yep this one is 52 like it said when I bought it"


I used it when I had a question for taboo about what I was smoking and he asked for the rg and length


----------



## ben (Oct 5, 2007)

Legend said:


> Might be a dumb question.
> 
> I see these as a cool decoration for a smoking area. But does anyone actually use it? " Yep this one is 52 like it said when I bought it"


I used a RG guide at first to learn how cigar shapes (corona, robusto, toro, etc.) corresponded with their length and RG. Now I'm familiar with their dimensions and can walk into a B&M and know what I want by sight. Now really only use it to be somewhat accurate when I enter a stick in my dossier.


----------



## ErikH (Apr 22, 2008)

livwire68 said:


> Thanks for the info my Brothers. ErikH is hooking me up :tu )


I got the best end of that deal. You're a good man, livwire. Bad at math, but a good man.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

ErikH said:


> I got the best end of that deal. You're a good man, livwire. Bad at math, but a good man.


I guess if you help a Brother you should expect to get smacked around for it! What no pic? :tu Thanks again!


----------



## pyrodrummer (Jun 27, 2008)

i saw one of these at a local b&m that i go to. not for sale. but it looks cool. good luck finding it.


----------



## ErikH (Apr 22, 2008)

Pics forthcoming.....if I ever make it back home.


----------

